# Got one earlier



## Waterwings (Dec 2, 2007)

63 degrees earlier so I decided to give it a shot and headed for the local reservoir (1.5 miles from the house). Nothing biting so headed to city park lake to try my luck. Tried by the boat ramp with no luck after multiple casts from different locations along the bank. Nothing there either. Headed over to the other lake (about 200 yds away) and started casting. _Finally_ got one  . Was using a Tiki Stick Smoke Shad color t-rigged on a 3/0 hook with a 3/16oz bullet above it. Not a big one (15oz), but it was nice to catch one. I had cast out pretty far and during the retrieve I stopped to light a cigarette and that's when he hit. Threw the cig down and brought him in  . He's actually a little longer than it looks in the pic. he kept curling his tail away from the phone while trying to take the pic.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 2, 2007)

Very nice - I bet you were at that point when all seemed lost and BAM, a fish

Good job


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 2, 2007)

esquired said:


> ...I bet you were at that point when all seemed lost and.....



yep, that's why I paused to light a cigarette, lol.


----------



## whj812 (Dec 2, 2007)

Waterwings said:


> esquired said:
> 
> 
> > ...I bet you were at that point when all seemed lost and.....
> ...




Its weird how that happens..... Happened to me about a month ago.

Fishing away, and then stop to fiddle with something and then Bam!!! 

Just shows we need to slow our presentation.


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 2, 2007)

> Just shows we need to slow our presentation.



That's one of the things I need to work on. I think I get in too much of a hurry sometimes.


----------



## Jim (Dec 2, 2007)

Nice fish!


Yeah, something to be said the pause and retrieve!


----------



## kentuckybassman (Dec 2, 2007)

I always said a little bites better than no bite at all!(guess who)


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 2, 2007)

Cool! I know exactly who it is, lol.  . MB how you doing!?


----------



## little anth (Dec 2, 2007)

nice job they always find a way to catch ya off guard


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 2, 2007)

been saying it for awhile, theres just something about them smoke shad sticks, good fish!


----------



## little anth (Dec 2, 2007)

ive tried them and had nothing but good luck on em dont know why i never got more. i guess i like getting scamed into paying for senkos


----------



## Popeye (Dec 3, 2007)

Back when I used to smoke, that was what I would do to try and trigger a strike. Seemed like it worked a lot. Since I quit smoking I've had to start carrying beer around instead. After enough "breaks" who cares if the fish are biting or not. :lol:


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 3, 2007)

flounderhead59 said:


> ...Since I quit smoking I've had to start carrying beer around instead. After enough "breaks" who cares if the fish are biting or not. :lol:



Lol :lol:


----------



## Nickk (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice! Have you caught a bass every month in 2007?


----------



## kentuckybassman (Dec 3, 2007)

Waterwings said:


> Cool! I know exactly who it is, lol.  . MB how you doing!?


Doing good!! It's a small world aint it???!!!


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 3, 2007)

Nickk said:


> Nice! Have you caught a bass every month in 2007?




I don't get out much in the cold months, lol.


----------



## mtnman (Dec 5, 2007)

I thought everyone carried beer with them when the fish. rod, tackle box and a cooler are the necessities!!! :lol:


----------

